# www.MilitaryHomeRewards.com (Networking)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Free Enrollment for Military, looking for more businesses that would like to participate and offer substantial savings to our Military. If you or know of someone that would like to odder discounts, shoot me an email @ [email protected] and I’ll shoot you an explanation of the program. Best part, is that it’s FREE, all you have to do is honor the discount(s) do a good job and spread the word about this program. As well as refer within the network of partners. This is a “complete” discount site, everything from Limo service to what ever it is that you do, not just Real Estate related. You’re a Dentist? You can offer to discount 50% of their delta dental co-pay for example. The more the better! One thing, you MUST offer a *substantial* discount!

For those that have, are, or did serve in any branch of the Military, you have FREE enrollment and have access to the discounts on the right side of the page under “Save with Partners” section. Click on the “View all Partners” to see all our Partners. 

www.MilitaryHomeRewards.com


----------

